# Our Indoor Decor ~ Withering Heights Inn (New for 2015)



## Hilda

EDIT: Thanks for stopping by. To view photos of our displays, please visit us at our Lighthearted Halloween page on FB.


Many of you know our whimsical child-friendly yard display, Lighthearted Halloween, which features cute and happy Halloween decorations.


----------



## Hilda

The 'Lobby'


----------



## Hilda

Morty, our bellhop, is happy to assist you with your belongings.


----------



## Hilda

Upon arrival, please check in at the front desk with Mrs. Bates.


----------



## doto

I am sure I speak for everyone on the forum when I say....damn you're good!!!!


----------



## doto

OKAY...good is an understatement.


----------



## Hilda

On the other side of the sitting area (Lounge) in the Lobby, is the Concierge Desk.


----------



## Hilda

The Lounge.


----------



## Hilda

The Dining Room.


----------



## Hilda

If you are following along. I'll be back later with more photos. Witches Kitchen next. 
I'm just having some issues uploading. I'll try again later. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Very nicely done! Love both your sense of humor and attention to detail.


----------



## Trex

Speechless, it looks amazing Hilda!! I love all of the details, the attention to scale, and balance is on point!!


----------



## etheral

Your house looks wonderful. Thanks for sharing. Did you buy all the signs or make them yourself?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Enjoying the photos immensely and how you staged everything. Great stuff! So who gets to see the inside of your house Hilda? Did you have a party this year?


----------



## Hilda

Our inn has a specialty fully stocked witches kitchen.


----------



## Hilda

Hagatha's medicine cabinet.


----------



## Hilda

We are fortunate enough to have a Chef come in for special occasions.


----------



## Hilda

There is another bookcase, cabinet and counter.


----------



## doto

Love the eyeball salad Hagatha has prepped. Any chance you can give a little insight how they are made? I'd ask for a lot more and comment even more but I am trying to just take sneak peeks while at work.


----------



## Hilda

Nearing the end of our tour (for this year).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A m a z i n g. Given we've seen your outside kids setup, where on earth do you find the time? It's like walking through a movie setting. Hey, I see the jumping mummy dog from Kmart at Room 13! I love looking through the photos closely and kind of playing What Do You See hidden in the photo. Bravo. Your kids are so privileged to live among all this!

OK gotta ask, where did you find the white owl in the Potter display? That is gorgeous.


----------



## Paint It Black

After following so many of your craft projects or the re-purposed props you have shared, it is great fun to see how you have used everything! So much to see!! And I like how you have some motion and sound effects in every scene. The visual effects are outstanding, I love taking in all the little details. So cool that you have mentioned where you got inspiration or help from others here too. Your whole set up is an inspiration! 

But you must stop teasing us. Open up Room 13 and the Voodoo Lounge!! We are waiting to see what lies behind those awesome looking doors. I guess we have to wait until Hilda has time to make the complete transformation. Something to look forward to for sure!!!

Thank you for the tour! I can totally see why your guests were thrilled.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Wow. Hollywood Set designer written all over this!


----------



## ooojen

I love your wonderful, creative work, and your photography does an excellent job of showing it all off to advantage. Well done all around! At some point I'll have to come back and respond item by item, but there's so much wonderful decor-- it would take quite a while to address it all!


----------



## a_granger

Hilda!!!! This all looks so fantastic I love EVERYTHING!!! just WOW!!


----------



## theundeadofnight

What a great story and prop presentation . Everything works so well together . So much fun .


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, just WOW!

How in the world do you have time for all this and the wonderful outside, too. I, agree with GOS, tell us where you found that fabulous white owl. PLEASE.

Your details are fabulous, Hilda.


----------



## jdubbya

STOP! Just STOP! Your killing me here! I thought the outside was great! The inside is perfect!! Love all the detail. The placement of props into cohesive little scenes is amazing. It's like a Halloween museum! So many little things to look at and many of them are so very unique/one of a kind. I love everything about it and your home is beautiful! Thanks for sharing your passion with the rest of us mere mortals!


----------



## dawnski

Hilda, a Transylvanian convention? Doh! Why didn't I think of that? So clever! I love the chef scene and your food served. Everything looked awesome! Now I need to find some skeleton fish.


----------



## Hilda

I am honestly overwhelmed with gratitude for all the kind words and comments each and every one of you have shared with me.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Hilda....All of that was spectacular !


----------



## Hilda

dawnski said:


> Hilda, a Transylvanian convention? Doh! Why didn't I think of that? So clever! I love the chef scene and your food served. Everything looked awesome! Now I need to find some skeleton fish.


haha Thanks!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I have a few questions, how did you make ( or where did you get ) the face pie? love it and I see you got part of the flying monkey from someone, how is it made, I noticed him in the background from an earlier pic and he immediatly caught my attention even though he wasn't the focus of that particular pic. and where did you get your frogs? especially the one in the frogs breath container? I love all this so much I can't stand it. I passed on the skelly fish, just couldn't think of anything I wanted to do with them and now I regret it, love your idea! I'm going to look at the pics again and probably will have more questions. Thanks for posting this , it was so much fun !


----------



## Hilda

disembodiedvoice said:


> I have a few questions, how did you make ( or where did you get ) the face pie? love it and I see you got part of the flying monkey from someone, how is it made, I noticed him in the background from an earlier pic and he immediatly caught my attention even though he wasn't the focus of that particular pic. and where did you get your frogs? especially the one in the frogs breath container? I love all this so much I can't stand it. I passed on the skelly fish, just couldn't think of anything I wanted to do with them and now I regret it, love your idea! I'm going to look at the pics again and probably will have more questions. Thanks for posting this , it was so much fun !


Oh ask away! I am absolutely giddy with the responses!! 

The face pie. Oops! I knew I was going to miss 'giving credit' to someone. I got so many fantastic ideas right here on HF! 
I have to go back and credit this member for the people pie. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/138692-complete-kissing-booth-people-pot-pie.html

AND she was kind enough to make a tutorial for us. She's so cute and making this gross pie. It's kind of funny.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcCuRy8btAA


----------



## pumpkinpie

OHMYGAWD! !!! I know I was fortunate enough to see most of these pics via your Facebook page but can I just say I'm still BLOWN AWAY...and when accompanied with your narrative STOP IT....You know I've always been a fan of your work individually but this collection of awesomeness is just too beyond. I can only imagine how amazing it must have looked in your lighting....omg I just love the whimsy you put into everything....though your witches kitchen stole my heart for its detail your chef and his entrees stole the show for me...so freaking clever....

So as to not continue this babbling any further I will only add one suggestion.....VIDEO!!!! NEXT YEAR WE WANT A WALK THROUGH!!!! NO IF AND OR BUTS...I WANT TO SEE LIGHTS DIMMING, FROGS CROAKING AND ZOMBIES MOUNING!!!! LOL

Btw, by now I forgot who mentioned my monkey, thank u btw...he was a lot of fun to make and super easy. Here is the link I used for inspiration http://www.piratesurgeon.com/pages/haunted_house/piratehh_monkey.htm I used a smaller skeleton and opted not to replace the skull (original jack used a replacement), instead I just used model magic air dry clay to shape the head the way I wanted it, hot glued the arms and legs into the shape I wanted (as well as hot gluing a wire hanger to the spine to serve as a tail) and for his fur, I found it easier on a skelly of this size to simple combine paint and glue in the color I wanted and then i simply took little wads of cobwebs immersed them in the paint mixture, rang them out a bit and applied to the monkey, stretching them out to look like the remnants of fur (like corpsing)... then i just used paint to do the face and touch up. If you need any help feel free to message me...it wasn't hard at all...


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Very beautiful work, it's all so pretty! I really enjoyed seeing all the projects you worked on and how you worked them into your scenes. I really giggled seeing Frank-n-furte's pic next to your Medusa's head bust. (It's one of my all time faves. I remember watching it in the theaters almost 40 years ago!)
I loved it all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Loving the frog/toad pictures Hilda. I did notice and recognize one of your croaking "Kmart" guys in an earlier photo. Nice paint job...but still darn cute! When I saw your frog stew photo I LOL. So perfect. I'd have no problem cutting off the legs to fit a container as frog legs I understand are a delicacy and could be used in something else LOL (although you wouldn't catch me eating the real thing!). 

I completely agree a video is needed next year. Are you planning basically the same set up? 

Thanks also (including @@Pumpkinpie) for the info on the monkeys. Over the past few years I've been picking up small skeletons and skull heads to assemble my own for my jungle theme and the tutorial will help. Love the look.


----------



## Hilda

Thank you ALL again so much. I will admit to adoring the feedback. It means so much!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Under glass, no less. Hahahaha. 

Don't worry, I need to learn the video thing too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ROTFLOL. Perfect! Legs under glass. Just what I was thinking about although you went one above!!! Love the frillies.

I did my first posted video of our haunt this year. This year at least I didn't forget to capture a video while waiting for ToTers like I have in the past, even if I didn't do anything with it. Compiling it didn't take me long, software is pretty easy to figure out and use these days, and I didn't go for anything much with effects (like others here do so well with their videos). I so seldom make you tube videos so each time I upload to there it's a slight relearning curve, but still easy enough to do. Everyone's videos are so fun to watch. If you need help, you can probably ask any teenager LOL. Besides given what I've seen you do Hilda with everything else, I'm sure you'll do just fine!!! I so wish we lived close together. I'd love to walk through your house during the holiday.


Hey, is your snazzy diner there wearing gloves? Love his outfit. Goes along with the upscale appetizer.


----------



## Cloe

I love, love, love everything you did. The incredible extent and detail that you do is truly amazing.


----------



## HexMe

Hilda...this...is unbelieeeeeeeeeeeevable! I cannot stop going over your pics and looking at all the details. How long does it take you to set up (and take down?). This is incredibly inspiring. I spy lots of the best Grandin Road pieces! OK....I gotta go back and look some more. What a treat for the eyes. WELL DONE!


----------



## Hilda

Paint It Black said:


> But you must stop teasing us. Open up Room 13 and the Voodoo Lounge!! We are waiting to see what lies behind those awesome looking doors. I guess we have to wait until Hilda has time to make the complete transformation. Something to look forward to for sure!!!


Thank you for all your kind words!


----------



## Muffy

Absolutely beautiful pictures!


----------



## A Little Odd

I love it all!!!! Did you make the witches brooms at the entrance? They are wonderful. I am definitely taking notes on the elevator idea as well. Your photos are fantastic.


----------



## 22606

Well, shee-it... Fabulous setups and photos, Hilda. In spite of the fancy advertising, I am not sure that I would be willing to trust your flying lessons, though


----------



## punkineater

I'm flushed, exhilarated, and inspired from the Inn tour~WOW!!! It IS all that, and even more!!! 
You killed it, gurrrl. We all wore out the
_likes_ button on this one

BRAVO! BRAVO! BRAVO!

Super excited to see the new room editions for 2016!


----------



## A Little Odd

Of course all of these wonderful photos are all over Pinterest now.


----------



## matrixmom

And you said you didn't finish??? You could have fooled all of us if you didn't tell. I love your little signs Gloomy with a chance of doom....cute and original. As always, love all the originality of your haunt.


----------



## thehoghunter

Thanks for posting these pics...just perfect...you wrote that next you need a web caster, I think you did great without it. Loved that the kids wanted all the props turned on (after you thought it would be to much)...awesome decorating...the frog stuffed into the frog's breath jar made me laugh.


----------



## Hilda

Thank you all again! I am so enjoying the comments!!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Oh my, Angel!
You decorate inside too? Goodness women 
Sleep much 
Everything looks so good!
Love your style


----------



## halloween71

Your attention to detail is precise..I love both inside and outside of your home.Where did you get the old women..I love her green zombie like face.


----------



## ChrisW

Like Halloween71 said - fantastic attention to detail. And I admire that you stayed on theme. Inspirational. Great job.


----------



## lizzyborden

I've put off looking at this thread until I knew I had ample time to enjoy it!  You did an awesome job and I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with for 2016.


----------



## booswife02

Hilda, I just have to say again that your haunt was my favorite of the year. You are such an inspiration. You can clearly see your sense of humor and attention to detail. Everything looks professional and my favorite part it looks like you have fun doing it with your family. You are my haunt hero


----------



## Tannasgach

Good Lawd Hilda!! I must have already been off the forum when you posted this thread last year cause I sure wouldn't have missed this tour. It's....it's....._magical_! Everything looks phenomenal, sooo impressive and sooo much fun! I could spend a whole day just exploring the kitchen. Have you every thought about renting out rooms? You'd be booked solid and you could use all that extra money for props!


----------



## Hilda

Tannasgach said:


> Good Lawd Hilda!! I must have already been off the forum when you posted this thread last year cause I sure wouldn't have missed this tour. It's....it's....._magical_! Everything looks phenomenal, sooo impressive and sooo much fun! I could spend a whole day just exploring the kitchen. Have you every thought about renting out rooms? You'd be booked solid and you could use all that extra money for props!


Welcome HOME Tanna!!!! Thank you so much!! You know your haunted hotel them was my inspiration and got me started on this!!
My frog in the pet carrier is still one of my favorite things. Thank you so much for all your inspiration.


----------



## teamtimtam

One more compliment to add to the numerous well deserved complements. Your home is amazing! I love that it feels legitimate. It is not just props thrown all over the place. Your attention of everything having it's proper place is awesome! ?


----------



## Kitty Fuller

Hilda I have no words! Super fabutastic job!!!! I wish I had time to build life size props along with the smaller things I make, but, the hubby likes to eat, therefore I work! (Can't wait to retire!) I have a coffin close to the size of your table that I used for a table a couple years ago, but last year I took it apart and served dessert from it at our party - I may have to changed it back to a dining table this year. You have talent my friend!!!!!


----------



## kowabunga

what kind of pie did you make?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

This is amazing! Everything looks so great! I really love the coat rack with the brooms and hats and of course the witches kitchen. Just Stellar!


----------



## scheibla

Wonderful job!


----------

